# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  SBA members on the approach to SHB

## gavin

Yesterday was the day for the Local Association Secretaries (and guests) meeting, then the SBA Council meeting in the afternoon, the one where members get to discuss SBA policy matters.  We had a good debate on small hive beetle with many contributions from the floor.  At the end of that two possible positions were offered for the SBA to adopt, one that reflects the cautious attitude adopted by the leaders of some beekeeping organisations, and another stronger one.  It was the stronger one that had significantly more support:

_'The SBA urges that all possible measures are taken to prevent the introduction of small hive beetle into the UK.  These should include a cessation of trade in live bees from the rest of Europe for 2015 until the true spread of the pest is better known.'_

During the discussion it was acknowledged that there are risks other than the movement of live bees.  For this to work there has to effort to bear down on unregistered bee trade, and non-bee potential routes of spread, but for clarity the focus was on the major risk which is that of movement of live bees from areas which could have had contact with the main affected area in S Italy.

----------


## fatshark

Thanks Gavin. I'm pleased to see the SBA take a clear stance on this.

----------


## mbc

'The SBA urges that all possible measures are taken to prevent the introduction of small hive beetle into the UK. These should include a cessation of trade in live bees from the rest of Europe for 2015 until the true spread of the pest is better known.'

This is the message we all need to adopt. Superb!

----------


## saskia

[QUOTE=mbc;28230]'The SBA urges that all possible measures are taken to prevent the introduction of small hive beetle into the UK. These should include a cessation of trade in live bees from the rest of Europe for 2015 until the true spread of the pest is better known.'

/QUOTE]


i was  a guest at the morning session, and not able to stay for the afternoon, so not part of the vote- but very pleased this was the message

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Good message. Who is listening? Is anybody listening apart from us?
Kitta

----------


## gavin

> Good message. Who is listening? Is anybody listening apart from us?
> Kitta


Hi Kitta

A high proportion of the people who will attend the Scottish Honeybee Health Strategy meeting next week with the Scottish Government were in the room.  The two senior SBA people who represent the organisation at CONBA (including by Skype this week) were there.  The Lead Bee Inspector for the SG took part in the discussion (not in a partisan way but by clarifying points raised).  

I'm sure that the outcome of this calm, reasoned debate by well-informed beekeepers will be heard widely.  Maybe it will encourage other beekeeping organisations to speak to their members about this. 

It wasn't a call for a ban for all time from anywhere.  That wouldn't be reasonable.  It was a call to protect the health of bees in the UK by a one-year restriction until we know more.  Non-EU sources that are already trusted would not be affected, NZ in particular. 

G

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks Gavin - that's good to hear. Kitta

----------

